

Why Supporting Your Competitors is Good for Business - anaenders
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/why-supporting-your-competitors-is-good-for-business/

======
KMinshew
I would say this advice primarily applies when your competitors are solid
companies working hard on the same space. Maybe less so if you have reason to
believe they're deceptive and/or trouble

~~~
mickaelkel
\- Support your good competitors, not the bad ones.

\- I agree on supprting competitors in an early stage market, as long there is
enough beers and pizzas for everybody. In a mature market, things are
different, take your time and your ressources to support...your team and your
customers.

